# Light Shield Productions



## bobbyshively1995 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm Bobby, and I'm new to the forums so I thought Id say hello and share a little bit about myself and my business. I'm currently 18 and fresh out of highschool, and just beginning college. I've always had an interest in photography but it never really became a thing until the beginning of this year when I really started taking pictures and trying to make them look good. Most people said the shots looked great so I went out and bought myself a Canon T3i Rebel and took some more with the expressed intent of creating a website and attempting to sell a few photos to who ever wanted them. So I did, and its Light Shield Productions for those of you who'd like to take a look at it. I'd love to hear any criticism or advice you can provide on how I can improve my photography and business! Anyways, thanks everyone for stopping by!

-Bobby


----------



## HikinMike (Aug 31, 2014)

Before you venture into the business part, you need to brush up on your composition. Looking at your 'Lake and Grass Plain HDR', I have to wonder what is the subject? Why HDR? If you did use HDR, why is the foreground dark, although it could be my monitor. The color seems to be off too.

If you want to become a better photographer, and who doesn't? I suggest posting ONE photo at one of the threads hear and ask for a critique....and make sure you wear your "big boy pants". Listen to the advice and implement it.

Looking at the photo I mentioned. I like reflections but I would have waited until the the lighting was better. Morning or late afternoon is best. There really isn't anything there to keep my eyes there.

The F-16 shot. You really need a lot bigger lens, and just like flying birds....it's best to see them from the front, and not the back.

Good luck and keep shooting!


----------



## bobbyshively1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you for the reply and the advice. I agree the Lake and Grass Plain HDR isnt the best as it was my first attempt at creating one. And the F-16 shot is actually a pack of 3, one with them coming towards the camera, one of their side, and the one you mentioned which was from the back. I currently dont have the money to go and buy a better lens so for now unfortunately I'm stuck with the stock one. Could you recommend a lens for when I do get enough money? Thanks again!


----------



## HikinMike (Aug 31, 2014)

I understand about the funds. I started with the Canon 300D, kit lens and a 100-300mm. The 100-300mm wasn't great. I bought it used for around $100 or so from a friend in 2006. I don't know if you can buy it new.

If you're going to have a website, you should fill out your 'About Me' page.


----------



## bobbyshively1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

You're right I completely forgot about the About Me page. The site is still under construction at the moment and I've probably missed a few pages of information here and there  Thanks for the suggestion too about a lens. I'll definitely look into it and maybe even buy it when I start earning some decent money.


----------



## ImckeP (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi, had a look at your photographs. 

Way back when I studied photography we had a macro photography-scrapyard outing. It will definitely be worth your while to get a 5 in one reflector so you can either diffuse the light falling on the subjects, especially in harsh lighting conditions or make use of one of the reflectors for a bit of extra light to break the harsh shadows. 

A gold reflector on the rust will also give it a nice warm feel and it will make the rust come to life.


I've made use of a make-**** diffuser (parachute material stretched over a frame of some PVC pipes and fittings) to the top right corner, nr1, and a gold reflector (some cheap stretchy gold material, also over a PVC pipe frame) from the left bottom corner, nr 2. The diffuser, reflector and the fact that my subject was in the shade helped greatly to get this shot since it was taken in harsh lighting conditions.

Ask a friend to help you keep everything in place, or alternatively put your camera on a tripod with a 10 sec self timer. It should give  you enough time to get both the reflector and diffuser in place.

NEVER underestimate the power/impact a reflector can have on a photograph.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 1, 2014)

Bobby, here is a couple threads that might be a good read, and some food for thought...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/367529-learning-how-improve-composition.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-horrible-photography-s-real-encouraging.html


----------



## bobbyshively1995 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you both for the incredible advice. I actually ended up getting a great deal on a 55-250mm lens yesterday, and I'm adding a few more pictures to my site. I'll definitely try using the diffuser and reflector ImckeP thanks for the idea


----------

